# Classic Mignon Combination



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have recently purchased a Mignon off the forum (thanks Dfk41) as an upgrade for my MC2.

The MC2 has been extremely capable, however, the improvements with the Mignon are greater build quality, smaller footprint, far quieter operation and of course more pleasing to the eye. Out the box the Mignon was found to be in mint condition and did not need any adjustment in producing 27 second shots with Java Jampit on a light tamp via the Classic.....

The Classic (pre-phillips purchased second hand) is my first espresso machine, which I have owned since the start of the year. I have since installed rancillo steam arm and opv mod. The Gaggia meets my current requirements and I am really pleased with the quality of coffee which it is producing. I am currently sourcing a naked portafilter (if anyone has one available) to assist in perfecting my technique.

Thanks go to the forum. I have learnt a lot here in my short time.









View attachment 3562
View attachment 3563


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

all looks fantastic against those white tiles. nice alessi kettle as well!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Good setup - what I was using until this week. I was perfectly happy with it - get some great shots from that combo.

Might have a naked PF available soon if no one buys everything together.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Good setup - what I was using until this week. I was perfectly happy with it - get some great shots from that combo.
> 
> Might have a naked PF available soon if no one buys everything together.


Thanks jeebsy, good luck with the sale of your classic, and yes let me know if you end up selling the naked pf separately.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks smart! Love all the Alessi stuff to.


----------

